# Help! My puppy keeps messing in the house!



## micasmom (Sep 15, 2008)

We've been crate training my puppy since she was 12 weeks old and she's now 17 weeks (4 months). She does great overnight, we take her outside, she pees, goes into the crate and sleeps for 8/9 hrs. We used to have a towel in there but she kept peeing on it; since removing it she has kept it mostly dry (sometimes gets a bit wet when she gets excited). We feed her in the crate, and take her outside to "go" an hr later. She will pee and poop and then we bring her back inside for an hr of playtime. During this hour she will pee again within 15 minutes! I have no idea how to stop this behavior or even if I can! I am soooo tired of cleaning up messes after she has JUST gone outside! I am getting better at catching her before she poops in the house as she tends to walk very close to the walls and I'll ask her if she has to go outside and she gets excited, we go out and she goes. I just have no idea how to stop the piddling in my house! When she is out and running around she is confined to the bottom floor of my condo but I have no way of blocking her off more than than aside from her crate because of the open layout. I'm beginning to wonder if I should start training her to go on the pad instead!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
You may find this link useful,
House training your puppy


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

You say you take her outside and she will successfully pee and poo... are you certain she has actually done a pee while outside? sounds silly I know, but pups can be sneaky. If you are certain she does actually pee out there then comes back in to pee 15 minutes later, I would get her to the vet just incase she has a UTI or some other problem that may need sorting. 

She is very young. The reason I say get her to the vets is I have been going through the exact same thing (maybe even worse) and the vet said either a UTI or kidney problems. That's just my case, I am not saying your dog has a UTI or something, it's just better to be safe than sorry I think. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

My baby went backwards, don't despair and certainly don't think this does not happen to others - mark my works it happens to the best of em! though some don't admit it - you'll get there in the end!
regards
SW


----------



## KennyL67 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a 10 week old cocker spaniel who is being crate trained...........this is our first puppy !! He does not mess in his crate and we regularly take him outside and he will do his business very reliably outside, then we return him to either his safe area or crate, both of which he does not mess. However if we take him into another room in the house he does not understand that he cannot mess there and tends to leave a pee on the floor. Is this normal for a puppy this young and am I doing this correctly. Incidentally at night I leave the crate door open in the safe area and put papers down, he does not mess the crate and will mess on or near the papers, he has stopped crying at night and seems very settled, is this night time routine correct or should i close the cage all night...will he last 8 or 9 hours in the cage ???

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi 
My 4 month pup was doing very well actually asking to go out to the garden to perform. That is up to this week when all of a sudden she has started messing inside the house again. But I do believe this can happen around this age and if we are patient things will go right again - hopefully!
daph


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

You might find some useful tips in the articles here.

Articles On Dogs Training


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

Have a look at the links posted, they will offer advise.

Don't worry, 4 months is still young, I think my girl stopped peeing on the floor at about 4 1/2 months and has been pretty much perfect since then (is now 7 months old). It is frustrating but keep at it, housetraining is not done in 2 weeks like some websites seem to suggest.


----------



## ladylee1979 (Nov 9, 2009)

im at my wits end we have a 6mth old king charles spaniel and like most of you we let him out regular he does a little wee then within minutes of coming back in the house hes pooing and weeing i just dont understand he wont do his bussiness while out walking on the lead and he will only do it in the yard if we leave him long enough,im fed up of washing the carpets we also have a japanese akita who was well trained by 16wks and is good with the little one,the king charles just seems like a whole new ball game to me ive never had this problem with previous cats and dogs


----------



## Ameliexx (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi I noticed the bit where you said you bring her in for an hours play and she pees then. My pup always gets excited and needs a wee after playing, so if we are playing a game and he stops even for a few seconds then I rush him straight out for a wee.He will usually nedd one even if he has not long been.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine took ages to fully house train but he got there in the end, & actually the problem was more 'excitement' wee-ing than anything else. It sounds really daft but how I did it was when he did his business outside I'd say 'toilet' at the same time he was doing it & gradually he began to associate that word with doing his business. I started anticipating when I thought he probably needed to go & went to the back door with him took him outside & said 'toilet'. He got to the stage where he started to associate the word toilet & his actual toileting with being outdoors & this is when it all started to come together. I don't necessarily think it's the best way but it worked & now he can pretty much 'toilet' on demand! 

I laminated pretty much everything that didn't move as I was sick of scrubbing a cream carpet - cream!! I ask you! (it was already in the house before I moved in) & the man in the carpet cleaner hire shop started to be on first name terms with me. I also live in probably one of the wettest parts of the UK so cream carpets & muddy dogs really didn't mix, particularly as he also went through a phase of digging up the garden & therefore turned it from grass to a mudbath. Enjoy!! It will be fine and like everyone says 4 months is still very young.


----------



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> I was sick of scrubbing a cream carpet - cream!! I ask you!


I know that feeling -my living room carpet is also cream - well now cream with a few tinges of yellow!

Dougal is 4 months old this week and has had 1 pee accident in the last 2 weeks, so I am very pleased with that. He's only poo'd inside 3 times ever and 2 of those were in the first 18 hours after I took him home and was completely my fault.

Playing is a tricky time toilet training wise - if I put him out while he was playing he wouldn't go - but if I left him even for a minute once he'd finished playing, he'd just pee where he was standing.


----------

